# Welches Boot???



## Bigfish-HH (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Forum Mitglieder

Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der suche nach einem geeigneten Schlepp- und Angelboot. Habe hier mal die ungefähren Daten die ich mir vorstelle.

-8-9m lang.
-Hardtop Steurstand.
-wenn möglich eine Toilette.
-Motor 1 Diesel mit 100-250 PS.
-Frischwasser Fischtank


Danke euch schonml für die Vorschläge.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*

http://www.redfinnboats.com/8fm.html

http://www.redfinnboats.com/9fm.html

http://www.targa.fi/Boats/Tarfish/TF770

http://www.targa.fi/Boats/Tarfish/TF820

http://www.jeanneau.de/boote/Merry_Fisher_755_Marlin.html

http://www.jeanneau.de/boote/Merry_Fisher_855.html

http://www.hardy-marine.co.uk/fishing24.html

http://www.hardy-marine.co.uk/mariner26.html

Die Targa finde ich ganz nett - Übernachtungsmöglichkeit und trotzdem sehr fischig 

Desweiteren das Hardy 26 - bissel wohnlicher und mit WC,allerdings hat das (glaube ich) im Heck störende Sitzflächen ... da müsste dann die Werkstatt mit der groben Kelle ran.

Redfinn : In der Struktur kein verbautes Holz - sollte somit langlebiger sein. Ist bei mir in der näheren Auswahl für den nächsten Kauf.


----------



## JürgenW (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*

Ich weiß ja nicht welche Preisklasse Du suchst
eine Alternavive hätte ich ja für Dich, die vielleicht
günstig ausgehen könnte:
und zwar bei der Vebeg diese Boote könnten mich auch reizen.
https://www.vebeg.de/web/de/verkauf/browse.htm?DO_SUCHE=1&SUCH_KAT=18&statflag=1&SHOW_AUS=1221491


----------



## Bademeister (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*

Mit dem Geschoss kannste jedenfalls noch locker Fischen wenn der Rest schon wackelnd den Abgang macht. Andereseits fährste damit auch nicht mal eben nach Simris. Meine persöhnliche Schmerzgrenze sind 6m und 2t. Die Boote lassen sich flexibel Trailern weil leicht und klein genug. Anererseits kann man bei kurzen Trips im Hafen pennen. Zur Tiolette latsche ich dann zu den den WC's in der Marina. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass man mit dem Handtuch über der Schulter nochmal hier und da nen Schnack macht und die richtige Peilung aufnimmt.

Grüße


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*

Stimmt, schliesse mich Bademeister voll an.

Mit der von dir geplanten Grösse solltest du aber eigentlich auf der Ostsee jeden Hafen übers Wasser erreichen können - musst bloss ,gerade in der Trollingsaison,damit rechnen mal eine Woche irgendwo nicht wieder weg zu können.


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*

Frischwasser Fischtank??
Willst du mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln - oder Lachse lebend hältern?:q:q
Schreib doch mal etwas rein wie das "Leistungsheft" aussehen soll:
-Welche Nutzung ( welche Angelarten, welche Gewässer, auch als Urlaubsboot? )
-Wo soll das Boot genutzt werden?
-Trailerbar?
...und dein Preissegment.
Petri


----------



## Bigfish-HH (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*

Hallo

ich hatte an sowas wie die BERTRAM CARIBBEAN 28 FLY gedacht. Das Boot soll auf Sardinien liegen und zum Schleppen, Wrackangeln und Jiggen benutzt werden. Es wäre natürlich schön wenn es noch Trailerbar ist, nur bei einer Länge von 8,5 Metern sind die Boote leider zu breit. Die Bertram 28 hat eine Breite von 3.30 und ohne genemigung darf man ja Boote bis zu einer Breite von 2.55 ziehen.

PS: Was würdet ihr zum Schleppen für einen Motor nehmen? Was meint ihr wie viel PS benötige ich?

Danke euch für die schon gegebenen Vorschläge.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*

soll ja auch mit nem Segel gehen wenn du auf Thune fischt |rolleyes |supergri
klar braucht man dafür nen Motor ... die Laufgeschwindigkeit ist das A und O bei der Sache und wird über die Motordrehzahl gesteuert ... 
wir fischen in der Ostsee so 1,5-2,5 kn ... im Mittelmeer könnte ich mir vorstellen auf Thune o.ä. deutlich schneller 
welche Motorröße ? kA bei der Bootsgröße ... #c
willst den nur als Schleppmotor haben ?


----------



## detlefb (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*



Bigfish-HH schrieb:


> PS: Was würdet ihr zum Schleppen für einen Motor nehmen? Was meint ihr wie viel PS benötige ich?



Zweimal 200PS  Diesel dürfen es schon sein #h


----------



## Bigfish-HH (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> soll ja auch mit nem Segel gehen wenn du auf Thune fischt |rolleyes |supergri
> klar braucht man dafür nen Motor ... die Laufgeschwindigkeit ist das A und O bei der Sache und wird über die Motordrehzahl gesteuert ...
> wir fischen in der Ostsee so 1,5-2,5 kn ... im Mittelmeer könnte ich mir vorstellen auf Thune o.ä. deutlich schneller
> welche Motorröße ? kA bei der Bootsgröße ... #c
> willst den nur als Schleppmotor haben ?



HD4ever ja ich hätte gerne einen hilfsmotor nur zum Schleppen, bei den 6,5m Trolling Booten haben die ja häufig immer 5-9,9 PS also bei meinem dann vielleicht 15-25 PS.

Was meint ihr und was für Motoren fahrt ihr?

Besten Dank.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*

Eine 28er Bertram Fly mit einem Hilfmotor zum schleppen auf Big Game Fische zu nutzen wird kaum möglich sein.
Zum schleppen auf Lachse/ Forellen/ Dorsch solte es gehen. Bertram wird für solche Fälle Schleppventile anbieten. mit diesen lassen sich die Dieselmaschinen entsprechend langsam bewegen.
Petri


----------



## Bademeister (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welches Boot???*

Geiles Boot. In Glowe topst Du damit die Rodman 800.

Allerdings graut es mir bei der Vorstellung den Sprit für die Kiste ranzuschaffen. Mal abgesehen von der Kohle ist die Buckelei nicht witzig. Da sind wir mit unseren ca. 35l noch harmlos.

(Nicht jeder gute (Angel-)Hafen hat einen Spritbunker)

Was wird das Ding am Tag brauchen?

Sind am Wochende von Boltenhagen gestartet. Habe drei Kreuze gemacht das der Kahn so wenig Tiefgang hat. Ich konnte so durch die tarnewitzer Untiefen abkürzen.

Tiefgang ist vielleicht auch ein Aspekt, den es zu bedenken lohnt.


----------

